# Israel takes delivery of 2 new U212/Dolphin class subs from Germany



## CougarKing (30 Sep 2009)

More firepower to make the Iranians think twice.



> *Israel Takes Delivery of 2 German-Built U212 Subs *
> 
> AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE
> Published: 29 Sep 2009 11:45
> ...


----------

